# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rescaping the Choco-Cube



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

before









After









Rencently i have get some new cripts, like as C. apognoteifolia, cilliata, affinis and pontederiifolia. And i will add to this scape. In a few week i will take somo shot of this new layout.

Greeting from Spain

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

before









After









Rencently i have get some new cripts, like as C. apognoteifolia, cilliata, affinis and pontederiifolia. And i will add to this scape. In a few week i will take somo shot of this new layout.

Greeting from Spain

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I like it! Has that really cool sense of depth effect wonderfully created using that branch and the differently-sized plants. I only wish or hope the plants in the background will eventually grow to cover the unsightly equipments. Otherwise, this is an awesome tank to watch!


Paul


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice growth, I like the shaddy part in the back...I bet the Chocolates do! I can see you even added other fish?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

VERY nice Xema. I really like the look of that tank (the placement of the wood looks a LOT better).

Any tips on getting such good growth on those crypts?


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 31, 2004)

wow that looks really cool and them chocolates
look good to.where did find that wood it's really nice









I LOVE BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS


----------

